# Weird Crushes



## goofy girl (Sep 23, 2007)

I don't know if there is already a thread like this..I searched for one and didn't find one..so hopefully I wasn't missing anything. 

Anywho..we talk about lots of our crushes out here and I was thinking that I've had a few pretty strange ones..with the likes of Erik Estrada (my very first one ever!) and also Jack Hanna and Michael Landon. The Erik Estrada and Michael Landon ones are somewhat forgivable since the happened when I was really young..but the whole Jack Hanna thing was when I was like, 22 years old.

Who is your most embarrassing crush??


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 23, 2007)

OMG I love this thread already.
I had a crush on PeeWee Herman...not the actor...the damned character. :doh:


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 23, 2007)

CAMellie said:


> OMG I love this thread already.
> I had a crush on PeeWee Herman...not the actor...the damned character. :doh:



For you!:smitten:


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 23, 2007)

goofy ssbbw said:


> For you!:smitten:





I touched myself. :blush:


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 23, 2007)

CAMellie said:


> I touched myself. :blush:



yeah, I thought you would


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 23, 2007)

If she put on 50 lbs, Jessica Rabbit would be soooooooo hot!

fa_man_stan


----------



## Shosh (Sep 23, 2007)

Hey Goofy, Great idea for a thread. I can't think of any weird crushes I have had, but give me time. I have probably just pushed them to the back of my mind to be able to cope with the shame. 


Good one Goof. 


Susannah


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 23, 2007)

yeah, I'm not a furry or anything, but I totally had this thing for Maid Marian in the animated Robin Hood Disney movie. 

I think Disney had a thing for drawing female creatures with big friggin' puppy dog eyes that made me like .. aww, want to snuggle with. 

yeah, see, like in The Sword & The Stone. That girl squirrel was totally trying to seduce me.

to a 6yr old. that was pretty intense.


----------



## GWARrior (Sep 23, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> If she put on 50 lbs, Jessica Rabbit would be soooooooo hot!
> 
> fa_man_stan



how about if she gained 50 lbs... and a nose.


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 23, 2007)

GWARrior said:


> how about if she gained 50 lbs... and a nose.



I was thinking that jessica rabbit was a pretty normal weird crush (??) what I mean is, I have heard that one before!! LOL


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 23, 2007)

OK I admit it. When I was a kid I had a crush on :huh: Yukon Cornelius:








It's that rugged big guy bearded hunk thing that I still have to this day. Just now my crushes are real......................mostly.:batting:


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 23, 2007)

When I was a little kid in the Late '50s, they used to show Shirley Temple movies on TV almost every Sunday. And I had a crush on Shirley Temple, because I thought she and I were the same age. Imagine my surprise when I learned that Shirley Temple was born in the same year as my mother - 1926!!!!!

Later on, I had a crush on Angela Cartright (Penny on "Lost in Space"), but as my FA-ness began to fully develop, I saw fewer and fewer crush candidates out there. The only BBWs on TV on a regular basis back then were Cass Eliot, Totie Fields, and LuLu Roman.....


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Sep 23, 2007)

(sigh) Hedy Lamarr...


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 23, 2007)

Hedley Lamar :wubu:


----------



## Aliena (Sep 23, 2007)

When I was about 8 or so, my sister had the entire collection of Barry Manilow albums. When she moved out of the house, I inherited them and fell in love with the big nosed guy immediately. I kept that crush well into my teenage years, but became disenchanted with him when I made the effort to travel to San Francisco with a friend one time to get a signed autograph of his autobiography. (Yes, he wrote one) 

After waiting in a very long line for over 5 hours, and after I bought his $20 book, a man came out to inform us all to go home, because there had been a bomb threat to the building and Mr. Manilow had left. 

Ppppffffftttt! 

I--will--never--do--that--again!!


Still, he was a weird-first crush for me. 

View attachment MANILOW-700914.jpg


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 23, 2007)

I have a crush on BothGunsBlazing. Weirdest.....crush.....EVER!!!!! :huh:


----------



## Ash (Sep 23, 2007)

CAMellie said:


> I have a crush on BothGunsBlazing. Weirdest.....crush.....EVER!!!!! :huh:



Freak!





doom


----------



## GWARrior (Sep 23, 2007)

Ill admit to having a crush on Fry from Futurama. If he was a real guy, I would sooo tap that.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Sep 23, 2007)

and even though he died when I was like 2


----------



## moonshadow (Sep 23, 2007)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> When I was a little kid in the Late '50s, they used to show Shirley Temple movies on TV almost every Sunday. And I had a crush on Shirley Temple, because I thought she and I were the same age. Imagine my surprise when I learned that Shirley Temple was born in the same year as my mother - 1926!!!!!
> 
> Later on, I had a crush on Angela Cartright (Penny on "Lost in Space"), but as my FA-ness began to fully develop, I saw fewer and fewer crush candidates out there. The only BBWs on TV on a regular basis back then were Cass Eliot, Totie Fields, and LuLu Roman.....



I can relate!
When I was really little (late 1970's), if my Mother was trying to get things done around the house on the weekend, she would put me in front of the tv in front of the old black and white musicals. As a result, I developed an intense crush on ... Fred Astaire. I started taking tap classes because my goal in life was to dance with him. Of course, I had no idea how many years had passed since those movies were made.
Fred Astaire died in 1987. I cried like a baby ... the dream was dead.


----------



## RevolOggerp (Sep 23, 2007)

I've had a crush on a bunch of female anime characters. I'd be watching an anime show and whenever I see a cute or hot female character, I'd be thinking... "Boy, I wonder what it would be like to hump her ass!"


----------



## butch (Sep 23, 2007)

I had a crush on John Malkovich in "Dangerous Liaisons." And the crush was only on him as that character, so if I see him in anything else, I feel nothing.


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 23, 2007)

butch said:


> I had a crush on John Malkovich in "Dangerous Liaisons." And the crush was only on him as that character, so if I see him in anything else, I feel nothing.



OMG...me too! He makes me feel all tingly...but only as that character. :wubu:


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 23, 2007)

Ashley said:


> Freak!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I know! I made an appointment with my therapist.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Sep 23, 2007)

I love this kid. Kind of a weird crush I guess. But at least hes 19 and legal.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Sep 23, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> I love this kid. Kind of a weird crush I guess. But at least hes 19 and legal.



I think he's a little hottie too!


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 23, 2007)

Ella Bella said:


> I think he's a little hottie too!



he is cute!


----------



## Half Full (Sep 24, 2007)

Embarassingly, my very first crush :::blush:::


----------



## Jack Skellington (Sep 24, 2007)

Jessica Rabbit, Morticia and Francesca from Mad Monster Party.


----------



## Half Full (Sep 24, 2007)

This one's *really* embarassing cause it wasn't that long ago 

[URL=http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y113/FluffyKnitterDeb/nickbaby.jpg]

[/URL]


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Sep 24, 2007)

As most on here have been animated, Miranda Mink might be my strangest one...

Hey, she had a figure! LoL


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Sep 24, 2007)

Half Full said:


> This one's *really* embarassing cause it wasn't that long ago
> 
> [URL=http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y113/FluffyKnitterDeb/nickbaby.jpg]
> 
> [/URL]



Ohhhh BSB.... I got a better weird crush. I used to dig Howie.. lol Yes... At least Nick was tall and didn't have a blinking problem.


----------



## saucywench (Sep 24, 2007)

Around the age of 9:
View attachment 27763


In the late eighties, I was absolutely smitten with him/his character in the movie, Nobody's Fool (1986), with Rosanna Arquette:
View attachment 27764


Upon review of above, it seems the few weird crushes I developed were for guys with toothy smiles.


----------



## Blue_Rainbow3 (Sep 24, 2007)

Does anyone remember Thundercats? I was all about Tygra. JTT was my back in the day crush. 

View attachment tygra.jpg


View attachment jtt.jpg


----------



## GWARrior (Sep 24, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Ohhhh BSB.... I got a better weird crush. I used to dig Howie.. lol Yes... At least Nick was tall and didn't have a blinking problem.



hey now. nothing weird at all about a BSB crush. i was going to marry Brian someday.:wubu:


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 24, 2007)

There's something sexy about Sandy the squirrel, the Texas accent, the can-do attitude... I dunno, just something sexy about her.

fa_man_stan


P.S. GWARrior, you are right about Jessica Rabbit not having a nose, I never noticed that... kinda ruined it for me, just saying'.  Oh well, I've moved on to Sandy.


----------



## Half Full (Sep 24, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Ohhhh BSB.... I got a better weird crush. I used to dig Howie.. lol Yes... At least Nick was tall and didn't have a blinking problem.


Howie was my second favorite


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Sep 24, 2007)

Had a HUGE crush on Wonder Woman (Lynda Carter TV Series) as a kid. Then it was Erin Grey from Buck Rogers. Adrienne Barbeau from Maude was another one (I seemed to gravitate to busty actresses or ladies in spandex).

I never got into the anime crush thing, although I thought that Cheetara from Thundercats was drawn rather well--almost TOO well. In light of that, there was actually an adult-themed Thundercats comic made a few years ago where the kids were all grown up and serving as sex slaves to Mumm-Ra and Cheetara was being bound and tortured by Slyythe and the mutants in his dungeon--never saw anything but the above article, but thought it was a nice little exploitative piece.


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Sep 24, 2007)

jubilee from the x-men cartoon. to this day...i wonder where she is now.


----------



## Ivy (Sep 24, 2007)

i have had a ridiculous crush on elvis presley since i was 6. i didnt know he was dead and when i found out, i cried for a week.

also, michael moore, i love his voice so, so, so much.


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 24, 2007)

Ivy said:


> i have had a ridiculous crush on elvis presley since i was 6. i didnt know he was dead and when i found out, i cried for a week.



Elvis isn't dead!

Not as long as peanut butter and banana are still combined.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 24, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Elvis isn't dead!
> 
> Not as long as peanut butter and banana are still combined.



yeah, I didn't dig on those peanut butter and banana reeses peanut butter cups much.


----------



## Rowan (Sep 24, 2007)

Here are my weird ones lol:

David Krumholtz....fell for this guy when he was in "10 Things I Hate About You" with heath ledger.

Harlan Williams....love a man who can make me laugh..."Rocket Man" kicks ass.

Alan Rickman....especially yummy as Severus Snape  

View attachment 2491_986838935_8765201_H103011_L.jpg


View attachment harlen williams.jpg


View attachment snape_rickman.jpg


----------



## Aliena (Sep 24, 2007)

I, love, LOVE Alan Rickman!!! I fell in love with him when I saw him in Robin Hood with Kevin Costner and Morgan Freeman! 

Most excellent actor of all time; next to Gary Oldman--I'd be hard pressed to choose between the 2. :wubu: 

View attachment Alan-Rickman---Robin-Hood-Photograph-I10103069.jpeg


View attachment main02.jpg


View attachment GQ0991.jpg





Rowan said:


> Here are my weird ones lol:
> 
> David Krumholtz....fell for this guy when he was in "10 Things I Hate About You" with heath ledger.
> 
> ...


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Sep 25, 2007)

I have a habit of falling for tv characters... When I'm completely charmed by a character the actor is trying to portray, looks don't even matter. 

The geeky but lovable bug-expert, Gil Grissom (William L. Petersen) from _CSI._
View attachment 01 29450926_d585eaf398_m.jpg

*As well as alllll of his staff. Male AND female.  

The most understanding husband and ever witty character of Joe Dubois (Jake Weber) from _Medium._ :wubu: 
View attachment 01 Medium_Joe_2.jpg


The savage, but strangely appealing anxiety stricken mob boss, Tony Soprano (James Gandolfini) from _The Sopranos._
View attachment 01 tony_soprano_front.jpg


I also have not-so-secret crushes on Dane Cook, Ryan Renyolds, Jensen Ackles and the guy who plays the character of Matt Parkman on Heroes. Mmmmmmmm. :smitten:
View attachment 01.jpg
View attachment 6a00c2251c70dbf21900c2251c90c68fdb-320pi.jpg


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 25, 2007)

I love the character Matt Parkman, too. He's such a cutie!


----------



## Aliena (Sep 25, 2007)

BlondeAmbition said:


> I have a habit of falling for tv characters... When I'm completely charmed by a character the actor is trying to portray, looks don't even matter.
> 
> The geeky but lovable bug-expert, Gil Grissom (William L. Petersen) from _CSI._
> View attachment 27845
> ...




Don't you think ol' Gil is better suited to Lady Heather and not the scrawny-plain-Jane Sara? 

It kills me they hooked them two together and left Lady Heahter without her counter wit. I was so ecstatic to see them write her in another episode before the big finale, but I want them back together!!!







Still, I do hope they find Sara before she drowns in the mud!


----------



## Michelle (Sep 25, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> There's something sexy about Sandy the squirrel, the Texas accent, the can-do attitude... I dunno, just something sexy about her.


 
I don't often laugh out loud when reading the boards, but your post along with the picture sure cracked me up and I made a noise.  hahaha - Sandy the Squirrel

p.s. Sauce, who is that second photo of?


----------



## Rowan (Sep 25, 2007)

I liked the guy who plays grissom back when he was in Fear with Alicia Silverstone and Mark Wahlberg....yum


----------



## supersoup (Sep 25, 2007)

Rowan said:


> I liked the guy who plays grissom back when he was in Fear with Alicia Silverstone and Mark Wahlberg....yum



oh high five. i was *so* in love with him in that movie.


----------



## elle camino (Sep 25, 2007)

in high school i had a massive crush on the back of this one guy's neck. i sat behind him in like every other class for three years and just stared at it - seriously THE most perfect neck ever, in the history of necks. 
from the front, though? the guy did absolutely nothing for me. 
it was all about the back of his neck. and his shoulders.





i'd say that's pretty weird.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Sep 25, 2007)

This is a great thread Goof!

I've had some very weird crushes. Here are a few...

Sven from the cartoon Voltron. I don't remember why I had a crush on him. I just know I was secretly in love with him. I think he might have been the rebel or bad boy type... 
View attachment 27880


I crushed on all of them at different times. I didn't believe it when my mother told me they were really all in their 40s at the time. 
View attachment 27881


OMG I was IN LOVE with the Karate Kid. I would kiss his picture before bed every night and cry because we couldn't be together. 
View attachment 27882


Kane...big guy in a mask...what can I say?  
View attachment 27884


Jack Sparrow...Johnny Depp is hot but as Captain Jack Sparrow he's totally lust-worthy. :batting: 
View attachment 27885


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 25, 2007)

nancy you are just too darn cute!

I was in love with 'Daniel Son" too..but i didnt cry..I think you might have liked him more than I did!


----------



## willamena31 (Sep 25, 2007)

NancyGirl74 said:


> This is a great thread Goof!
> 
> I've had some very weird crushes. Here are a few...
> 
> ...




Ohhh my!! I absolutley loved The Monkees!! Mike was my fave, but I loved them all!! I loved them in the 80's and then about 10 years or so ago, I was staying with my bro and sis in law and discovered she had a whole collection of Monkees shows on vcr tapes and I started loving them again. It was weird, cuz about the time I found these tapes is when they started showing the episodes on MTV again and they were doing a reunion tour!! LOL And I actually got to see them in concert, sans Mike who had other things to do and couldn't join them. I'm not embarassed at all to have had a crush on them!! LOL I'm still searching for a dvd compilation of their tv episodes!! 

Hugggsss!!
Billie Jo


----------



## electra99 (Sep 25, 2007)

My first crush (when I was 5) was Bo Duke and the General Lee. In my early teens I was into Star Trek and had a huge crush on Patrick Stewart 

View attachment Dukes.jpg


View attachment Stewart.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 25, 2007)

'Nuff Said.  

View attachment whatchamacallit2.jpg


View attachment whopper.jpg


View attachment shimp.jpg


View attachment ribs.jpg


----------



## mimosa (Sep 25, 2007)

Yes! I am ashamed to say that NKOTB guys were my weird crush. I was 11 years old and I even went to a concert.:doh: 




Ella Bella said:


>



Other weird ones....Sidney Poitier as Gordon Ralfe in Patch of Blue.
View attachment 27899


Bill Goldberg:blush:  
View attachment 27900


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Sep 25, 2007)

goofy ssbbw said:


> I love the character Matt Parkman, too. He's such a cutie!



He was also the pilot in _LOST_ and I believe he was in _Felicity_ for a bit too. I've had a crush on him for years. 

I know he's not as well liked these days but I have _always_ had a HUGE crush on Ben Affleck ever since I saw him in _School Ties._ Loved him in _Chasing Amy_ and _Dogma_.



Aliena said:


> Don't you think ol' Gil is better suited to Lady Heather and not the scrawny-plain-Jane Sara?
> 
> It kills me they hooked them two together and left Lady Heahter without her counter wit. I was so ecstatic to see them write her in another episode before the big finale, but I want them back together!!!
> 
> ...



I agree with you, he and Lady Heather were well suited but I like his softer side when he's with Sarah. It's too cute. :happy: 

Yaaaaay I can't wait until Thursday night... CSI premiere baby! Wooot!


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Sep 25, 2007)

mimosa said:


> Yes! I am ashamed to say that NKOTB guys were my weird crush. I was 11 years old and I even went to a concert.



Hahaha. They were my first concert too but I was ten and totally smitten with curly haired Joe... 

Wow! I think I'm just had an epiphany! :blink:


----------



## steely (Sep 25, 2007)

Man, I love Vincent D'onofrio!


----------



## SummerG (Sep 25, 2007)

i refuse to call my crushes on NKOTB "weird"! this guy however... yeah, cartoon crushes are weird

Trent Lane from the cartoon Daria


----------



## mimosa (Sep 25, 2007)

BlondeAmbition said:


> Hahaha. They were my first concert too but I was ten and totally smitten with curly haired Joe...
> 
> Wow! I think I'm just had an epiphany! :blink:



hee hee....my crush was Donnie. I guess I like the 'rebel' type...I don't know.


----------



## jamie (Sep 25, 2007)

Cousin Balkie from Perfect Strangers. I adored him then...and now. He was on Law and Order: SVU with short gray hair........good grief, I melted. :wubu:


----------



## mimosa (Sep 25, 2007)

SummerG said:


> i refuse to call my crushes on NKOTB "weird"! this guy however... yeah, cartoon crushes are weird
> 
> Trent Lane from the cartoon Daria



I use to like that cartoon.


----------



## mimosa (Sep 25, 2007)

Sorry posted two times. Forgot how to delete.:doh:


----------



## Risible (Sep 25, 2007)

Back in the day, the Bay City Rollers; just pick one. Any one.

John Malkovich - there's something about his crooked smile... 

View attachment baycityrollers.jpg


View attachment John_Malkovich7.jpg


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Sep 25, 2007)

SummerG said:


> i refuse to call my crushes on NKOTB "weird"! this guy however... yeah, cartoon crushes are weird
> 
> Trent Lane from the cartoon Daria



Oh I have to agree. Trent was sooo cool.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 25, 2007)

First celebrity crush.....Gee whiz, does anyone remember this guy?  





Shawn Cassidy


Then the very next year, this guy had a hit album and I decided to be a modern woman around the age of ten and crush on him instead....




Andy Gibb


Then a TV show came out called The Phoenix....best part of it was when this guy took his shirt off 




Some of you might remember him better from that second Star Trek movie- Wrath of Kahn




Judson Scott



My urban cougar tendencies started at an early age- as the youngest member of Menudo, he was too young for me when I was a teen... but that didn't stop me from eyeballing him 





But who can blame me? Look at the eye-candy he grew into...





I finally flamed out with this guy- I went to sleep gazing at his hot bod every night as a teen- when I would stare at the huge poster of him on my bedroom wall 




John Stamos


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 25, 2007)

elle camino said:


> in high school i had a massive crush on the back of this one guy's neck. i sat behind him in like every other class for three years and just stared at it - seriously THE most perfect neck ever, in the history of necks.
> from the front, though? the guy did absolutely nothing for me.
> it was all about the back of his neck. and his shoulders.
> 
> ...



I used to have a crush on a guy's legs in high school.....the rest of him certainly wasn't bad either but as a not-very-sporty girl, I have to admit that I paid to watch basketball games just to see him in shorts :smitten:


****Oh, I wish he hadn't gone to the 15 year reunion- he isn't aging well  
and...........he wasn't wearing shorts


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 25, 2007)

Awww shit, I may as well go on ahead and admit that I wouldn't have minded coming between Markie Mark and his Calvins.....


----------



## elle camino (Sep 25, 2007)

ok wait wait wait - what's 'weird' about crushes on like huge movie stars and romantic male leads on TV and shit? these guys are marketed as crushable objects! half the women in this country want to bang marky mark and tony soprano and that nebbishy detective from law and order! not weird, ladies!
sayin.



now a crush on like, sloth from the goonies? that'd be weird.



edit: and when you think about it, statistically, i bet SOMEone out there has one. huh.


----------



## Les Toil (Sep 25, 2007)

I had a crush on Bugs Bunny when he made this one cartoon where he was dressed like a sexy chick. He just looked supple and slinky and seductive. 

Come on fellows, am I alone on this?? Don't leave me hangin' here.


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 25, 2007)

Les Toil said:


> I had a crush on Bugs Bunny when he made this one cartoon where he was dressed like a sexy chick. He just looked supple and slinky and seductive.
> 
> Come on fellows, am I alone on this?? Don't leave me hangin' here.



Hey I found this awesome pic of you


----------



## Les Toil (Sep 25, 2007)

And I guess my crush on Martha Stewart is no longer considered weird since I've been professing my love to her for quite a few years now.

Les


----------



## troubadours (Sep 25, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Oh I have to agree. Trent was sooo cool.



i love me some trent


----------



## The Orange Mage (Sep 26, 2007)

troubadours said:


> i love me some trent



On this note, I would have totally spent my entire high school with Daria had I found her real-life counterpart my freshman year...:wubu:


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 26, 2007)

Bugs in Drag. Proving that we like bunnies in sexy clothes than nekked.  

View attachment bugs9.jpg


View attachment BUGSBUNNY.jpg


View attachment bugsdrag27.jpg


View attachment 145305pw120.jpg


----------



## FreeThinker (Sep 26, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> Bugs in Drag. Proving that we like bunnies in sexy clothes than nekked.


. . . . .. 

View attachment Irv Weinstein HOT.jpg


----------



## FreeThinker (Sep 26, 2007)

By the way, did anyone ever have a crush on Irv Weinstein? (see above)

I mean, ANYONE?

EVER?


----------



## virgolicious (Sep 26, 2007)

Aliena said:


> When I was about 8 or so, my sister had the entire collection of Barry Manilow albums. When she moved out of the house, I inherited them and fell in love with the big nosed guy immediately. I kept that crush well into my teenage years, but became disenchanted with him when I made the effort to travel to San Francisco with a friend one time to get a signed autograph of his autobiography. (Yes, he wrote one)
> 
> After waiting in a very long line for over 5 hours, and after I bought his $20 book, a man came out to inform us all to go home, because there had been a bomb threat to the building and Mr. Manilow had left.
> 
> ...




I had a crush on Barry as a child and I consider myself a Fanilow even though I didn't read his autobiography, nor have I seen him in concert. But I rock out to him when I'm at work after hours.


----------



## FreeThinker (Sep 26, 2007)

As others have mentioned, it's often not the actor in a show, but them portraying their character.

In this way, I think Nancy Robertson's character on Corner Gas, Wanda Dollard, is cute, in a smartass sort of way.


----------



## virgolicious (Sep 26, 2007)

Rowan said:


> Here are my weird ones lol:
> 
> David Krumholtz....fell for this guy when he was in "10 Things I Hate About You" with heath ledger.
> 
> ...



That many is HOT! I don't mind staying home on Friday nights, I consider that my date night (even if it is with myself). Not only does NUMB3RS rule but all the guys are hot (except Judd Hirsh...that would be a weird crush).


----------



## virgolicious (Sep 26, 2007)

BlondeAmbition said:


> I have a habit of falling for tv characters... When I'm completely charmed by a character the actor is trying to portray, looks don't even matter.
> 
> The geeky but lovable bug-expert, Gil Grissom (William L. Petersen) from _CSI._
> View attachment 27845
> ...



AKA Weiss from Alias and currently a Weight Watchers model.  Ok, now I'm starting to feel like a weird crush girl, because several of the men I fancy are showing up on this thread. :doh:


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Sep 26, 2007)

steely said:


> Man, I love Vincent D'onofrio!



Was he not "Thor"/the mechanic in _Adventures In Babysitting_?


----------



## Knyghtmare (Sep 26, 2007)

BlondeAmbition said:


> Was he not "Thor"/the mechanic in _Adventures In Babysitting_?



Why yes he was. And I thought I was the only one who ever noticed.


----------



## Ash (Sep 26, 2007)

View attachment screens_feature-39345.jpeg


The power is yours!

Oh yeah, green mullet and all.

P.S. I bet that if you know who that is, you can't stop singing the theme song, now. I know I can't.


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 26, 2007)

,...,.../? 

View attachment GUMBY.jpg


----------



## RedVelvet (Sep 26, 2007)

I have a monster huge crush on Superman.....but only as drawn by Alex Ross.....


I'm serious. And I do mean now, not then.


Now.


Surely you can understand why. 

View attachment Superman.jpg


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 26, 2007)

RedVelvet said:


> I have a monster huge crush on Superman.....but only as drawn by Alex Ross.....
> 
> 
> I'm serious. And I do mean now, not then.
> ...



I got a funny feeling in my pants, Arvee. I can see why you have a crush now. :blush:


----------



## FreeThinker (Sep 26, 2007)

This one is weird because of the duration of it.

In this video of Fort Worth Blues, a song Steve Earle wrote in memory his friend, the late Townes Van Zandt, there's a shot of *Nanci Griffith* during the instrumental break (at 2:45).

At any other time, I respect her as a singer and a songwriter, but for those ten seconds, I just want to hold her and make things okay.


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 26, 2007)

RedVelvet said:


> I have a monster huge crush on Superman.....but only as drawn by Alex Ross.....
> 
> 
> I'm serious. And I do mean now, not then.
> ...





Obviously a woman who prefers strong silent types, clean shaven... 





Bullet repelling... that's a good quality for downtown L.A.


----------



## Aliena (Sep 26, 2007)

Oh now you've gone and done it! You've pulled the green monster out of da closet! 
What will we do?

View attachment gumby.jpg






Santaclear said:


> ,...,.../?


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 26, 2007)

Aliena said:


> Oh now you've gone and done it! You've pulled the green monster out of da closet!
> What will we do?
> 
> View attachment 27935



So that's why he's called Pokey!



Gumby always seemed very flexable... just sayin'


----------



## Aliena (Sep 26, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> So that's why he's called Pokey!
> 
> 
> 
> Gumby always seemed very flexable... just sayin'




Guess you can call it one of my "geek" factoids. Or would that be my "nerd" factoid? 

I get them confused! :doh:


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 26, 2007)

Pokey sure is hung like a donkey... again just sayin'


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 26, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> Pokey sure is hung like a donkey... again just sayin'



AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 26, 2007)

:smitten: I've seen some of those early porn tapes they made together, before they went legit. 

Pokey is just _amazing!_ Strong when you need him to be strong, and sensitive too. It's no wonder that he and Gumby stuck together for so long, through thick and thin.


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 26, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> :smitten: I've seen some of those early porn tapes they made together, before they went legit.
> 
> Pokey is just _amazing!_ Strong when you need him to be strong, and sensitive too. It's no wonder that he and Gumby stuck together for so long, through thick and thin.




Makes me wonder if they melt from the friction...or...do they stick together when they spoon?

I seriously need a hobby.


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 26, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> :smitten: I've seen some of those early porn tapes they made together, before they went legit.
> ...


The movie industry is rough... I don't hold it against them, they had to start somewhere. Pokey was gifted, most people never realized the sacrifice he made to go legit. Hanging like that, especially on a kids show didn't go over very well at first. Castration isn't easy for anybody, especially a horse.


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 26, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> The movie industry is rough... I don't hold it against them, they had to start somewhere. Pokey was gifted, most people never realized the sacrifice he made to go legit. Hanging like that, especially on a kids show didn't go over very well at first. Castration isn't easy for anybody, especially a horse.




Castration? Jeez! I thought maybe he just "tucked"


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 26, 2007)

CAMellie said:


> Makes me wonder if they melt from the friction...or...do they stick together when they spoon?



That's the nice thing about playdough CAMellie... when things fall off, you just glop them back together. Sometimes colors mix... it makes things interesting.



> I seriously need a hobby.



Me too... I probably should get some sleep also.


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 26, 2007)

This IS a hobby! :doh:


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 26, 2007)

CAMellie said:


> Castration? Jeez! I thought maybe he just "tucked"



Like I said... it's just playdough, you can stick it right back on when need be. The difficult part for Pokey was learning how to walk again... it was a major shift in balance if you know what I'm saying, he's a horse mind you.


Ok... now it's time for bed...

G'night. 

Stan


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 26, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> Like I said... it's just playdough, you can stick it right back on when need be. The difficult part for Pokey was learning how to walk again... it was a major shift in balance if you know what I'm saying, he's a horse mind you.



Well said, Stan, thanks for explaining that. I had always wondered about Pokey's odd, loping walk, which he'd never had when he was younger.


----------



## Koldun (Sep 26, 2007)

Weird crushes? Hm...well, I'm weird and have a crush on Ivy. I don't know if that counts or not...


----------



## RedVelvet (Sep 26, 2007)

By the way...Alan Rickman is not a wierd or obscure crush....there are whole groups of women who have long identified as "Rickman-iacs", and his nickname is "The Voice"....and this was well before the kid with the scar.....


I, personally......go absolutely crazy for him in Sense and Sensibility.



"Give me an occupation or I shall run mad..."

dreamy.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Sep 26, 2007)

Here is one that is not just weird but embarrassing....

Vincent from Beauty and the Beast the TV show:
View attachment 27972


I think it was his voice...and his sad, romantic eyes. *sigh*


----------



## RedVelvet (Sep 26, 2007)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Here is one that is not just weird but embarrassing....
> 
> Vincent from Beauty and the Beast the TV show:
> 
> ...





Oh hey now.....you are NOT alone there...many a woman were mad for him....really.

I, personally...think he is sexier as HellBoy....but that is just me!


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 26, 2007)

I can't get Ron Perlman as a cave dude in Quest For Fire out of my head. Makes it impossible for me to crush on him


----------



## RedVelvet (Sep 26, 2007)

Speaking of Hell Boy...


HERE is a wierd one.....

I have a HUGE stiffy for this character...I mean...I had just the WORST crush.


and I sat through a horrible Tom Cruise film to get it him, too...many times. 

View attachment darkness.jpg


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 26, 2007)

RedVelvet said:


> Speaking of Hell Boy...
> 
> 
> HERE is a wierd one.....
> ...




OMG....made me moist! Tim Curry was SO hot as the Devil! *growls*


----------



## RedVelvet (Sep 26, 2007)

CAMellie said:


> OMG....made me moist! Tim Curry was SO hot as the Devil! *growls*




that man was beautiful..... 

View attachment drag3.jpg


----------



## Tina (Sep 26, 2007)

I have very special feelings for Hell Boy, which I cannot go into here...

Have had a crush on Batman since childhood.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Sep 26, 2007)

Hmm...thinking of Tim Curry makes me think of The Three Musketeers which makes me think of this guy:

View attachment 27975


Another guy with a great growling voice. *purrrr*


----------



## RedVelvet (Sep 26, 2007)

Tina said:


> I have very special feelings for Hell Boy, which I cannot go into here...
> 
> Have had a crush on Batman since childhood.





Sister.... I SO understand.



Love you to DEATH.


----------



## Tina (Sep 26, 2007)

ArVee, you have been so kind and dear to me. Thank you. :kiss2:


----------



## RedVelvet (Sep 26, 2007)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Hmm...thinking of Tim Curry makes me think of The Three Musketeers which makes me think of this guy:



See now..thinking of the three musketeers makes me think of Gabriel Byrne...my Holy of Holies....

(and not at all a wierd crush.)

My..how circular the universe is... 

View attachment byrne.jpg


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 26, 2007)

View attachment 27976



HUGE crush on V! The fact that it was Hugo Weaving's voice just made it all the sweeter since I also have a crush on Elrond :wubu: 

View attachment 27980


----------



## RedVelvet (Sep 26, 2007)

CAMellie said:


> View attachment 27976
> 
> 
> 
> HUGE crush on V! The fact that it was Hugo Weaving's voice just made it all the sweeter since I also have a crush on Elrond :wubu:




I second the "V" thing...totally..hot.

whoa...we have weird crushes in common, Mellie.


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 26, 2007)

RedVelvet said:


> I second the "V" thing...totally..hot.
> 
> whoa...we have weird crushes in common, Mellie.



I think it's something in the California air, Arvee


----------



## RedVelvet (Sep 26, 2007)

Random Cillian Murphy Posting

Its just something I do.



Now back to the wierd stuff. 

View attachment Cillian_Murphy - 6 - Red_Eye.jpg


----------



## jamie (Sep 26, 2007)

Hahaha..the two I was just coming to post about have already been posted...so maybe they are not that weird.


The first I can't believe I forgot. Beauty and the Beast was on during my Juliet years...and I remember crying once or twice because my stepfather would watch wrestling and not let me watch my beloved Vincent:







The second, I don't understand why people don't get, he is gorgeous..in anything..or nothing...period...my second favorite man in the world, Cillian (especially in Breakfast on Pluto):


----------



## Tad (Sep 26, 2007)

My crushes were maybe weird mostly for the fact that they were generally characters in books. 

For some reason especially Enid Blyghton (spelling?) books :doh: Yes, I so wanted a chance to get to know Darrell from the Mallory Tower books and George from The Famous Five (although I hated the actress who played her in the british TV series based on the books).

There were others, but I can't remember most of them right now--but generally the spunky and capable young woman who didn't care what traditional women's roles were--there are a lot of those in the science fiction books I devoured in early adolescence. But I think it all started with that box of second hand Enid Blyghton books.... :wubu: 

Of course, if there had actually been any capable and fat characters I'm sure I would have loved them, but nary a one. *sigh*

-Ed


----------



## RedVelvet (Sep 26, 2007)

jamie said:


> The second, I don't understand why people don't get, he is gorgeous..in anything..or nothing...period...my second favorite man in the world, Cillian




People dont get it? He is the most beautiful human being on the planet...he makes my heart hurt. He could be of either gender and be exquisite beyond belief.

Nuff said.


----------



## RedVelvet (Sep 26, 2007)

edx said:


> My crushes were maybe weird mostly for the fact that they were generally characters in books.





I so understand! I have had, for many a year, a fierce crush on Stu Redman from The Stand by Stephen King.


----------



## jamie (Sep 26, 2007)

It hurts me that I cannot rep you again yet. Such beautiful wisdom...just brilliant truth. 




RedVelvet said:


> People dont get it? He is the most beautiful human being on the planet...he makes my heart hurt. He could be of either gender and be exquisite beyond belief.
> 
> Nuff said.


----------



## RedVelvet (Sep 26, 2007)

jamie said:


> It hurts me that I cannot rep you again yet. Such beautiful wisdom...just brilliant truth.





Its true..


Maybe we need to start a church....Cillianism....

See?..it even looks pretty as a word.


Of course..I never want to MEET my savior.....that always tends to ruin the effect....actors are best on screens.

But....I am happy to believe in him as the center of he universe.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 26, 2007)

RedVelvet said:


> People dont get it? He is the most beautiful human being on the planet...he makes my heart hurt. He could be of either gender and be exquisite beyond belief.
> 
> Nuff said.



I'd hit it. No question.


----------



## RedVelvet (Sep 26, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I'd hit it. No question.



I knew I was smart to secretly love you.


----------



## Aliena (Sep 26, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> :smitten: I've seen some of those early porn tapes they made together, before they went legit.
> 
> Pokey is just _amazing!_ Strong when you need him to be strong, and sensitive too. It's no wonder that he and Gumby stuck together for so long, through thick and thin.



Are ya sure ya not quoting a Trojen commercial? :huh: 


Gives a whole new meaning to thick and thin!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Sep 26, 2007)

CAMellie said:


> View attachment 27976
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG...Love him! LOVE HIM!!!


----------



## Esme (Sep 26, 2007)

Smart, funny, AND adorable? Yes please!


----------



## phatfatgirl (Sep 26, 2007)

GWARrior said:


> hey now. nothing weird at all about a BSB crush. i was going to marry Brian someday.:wubu:



LOL i SOOo had a crush on Kevin.. and I've met em all dozens of times, but Kevin was definitely my fave... ok
my weird crushes were.. *ahem* Tuxedo Mask from Sailor Moon the animated show, also Richard Gere from the movie "First Knight" - and plenty more, I had tons of crushes.. will post when i think of em all! 
ohhh another one.. Legolas from lord of the rings, the character not Orlando Bloom. lol


----------



## phatfatgirl (Sep 26, 2007)

SummerG said:


> i refuse to call my crushes on NKOTB "weird"! this guy however... yeah, cartoon crushes are weird
> 
> Trent Lane from the cartoon Daria



Yes!! He was hot!! loved his attitude.


----------



## steely (Sep 26, 2007)

BlondeAmbition said:


> Was he not "Thor"/the mechanic in _Adventures In Babysitting_?



Yes,he was and also the serial killer in The Cell.


----------



## steely (Sep 26, 2007)

RedVelvet said:


> By the way...Alan Rickman is not a wierd or obscure crush....there are whole groups of women who have long identified as "Rickman-iacs", and his nickname is "The Voice"....and this was well before the kid with the scar.....
> 
> 
> I, personally......go absolutely crazy for him in Sense and Sensibility.
> ...



Truly,Madly,Deeply.One of the best ever.


----------



## steely (Sep 26, 2007)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Hmm...thinking of Tim Curry makes me think of The Three Musketeers which makes me think of this guy:
> 
> View attachment 27975
> 
> ...



I love that guy.He was in Robin Hood Prince of Thieves.


----------



## Half Full (Sep 26, 2007)

Esme said:


> Smart, funny, AND adorable? Yes please!


I was so gonna post about my Kevin Smith ongoing and forever crush but since I posted twice already I deferred to someone else posting about this dreamy dude! 

He's uber cute and adding brains and funny just makes me wet :::blush:::


----------



## speakeasy (Sep 27, 2007)

I had a crush on Daria.




...and Violet Parr from the Incredibles.


----------



## lemmink (Sep 27, 2007)

I would seriously crawl on broken glass to give this bloke a snog. Dunno wtf is wrong with me.


----------



## brad (Sep 27, 2007)

Just ....Julia Roberts, her eyes do it for me everytime. Well you did ask for weird, though maybe it's more strange but true. :blink: 

Oh and the anime Jessica Rabbit of course


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 27, 2007)

elle camino said:


> ok wait wait wait - *what's 'weird' about crushes on like huge movie stars and romantic male leads on TV and shit? these guys are marketed as crushable objects! half the women in this country want to bang marky mark *and tony soprano and that nebbishy detective from law and order! not weird, ladies!
> sayin.
> 
> 
> ...




*shakes head back and forth like a chicken and waves her finger in Elle's face*

Oh heck no....DON'T YOU BE EYEBALLING MY MARKIE, ELLE!!!!!! 




Was that weird enough for ya?


----------



## FreeThinker (Sep 27, 2007)

Almost forgot...

Remember H.R. Puffinstuff? Remember Witchypoo?

Remember her friend/rival witch? The *BIG* one in the tub full of grapes?

Well...:blush:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 27, 2007)

Wow....there are sure a lot of crushes on cartoon characters.....:huh: 











Btw, this guy from X-men could have talked me out of my panties with that French accent of his if he spoke to me the same way he always spoke to Gambit.....:wubu:



@ Free Thinker- I remember Witchy poo and the gang- do you remember the Bug-a-boos- and you get extra points if you can sing the song that always played when the bug a boos came on


----------



## FreeThinker (Sep 27, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> @ Free Thinker- I remember Witchy poo and the gang- do you remember the Bug-a-boos- and you get extra points if you can sing the song that always played when the bug a boos came on


The bug a boos? I'm drawing a blank. They must have been skinny. 



(I tried a google image search and got nothing useful...can you refresh my memory on these things? Were they actors in costume, or puppets, like the talking toadstools?)


----------



## RedVelvet (Sep 27, 2007)

They're in the air and everywhere...


----------



## GWARrior (Sep 27, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Btw, this guy from X-men could have talked me out of my panties with that French accent of his if he spoke to me the same way he always spoke to Gambit.....:wubu:



i always thought Gambit was hot, regardless of the accent. ohhhh x-men. :smitten:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 27, 2007)

FreeThinker said:


> The bug a boos? I'm drawing a blank. They must have been skinny.
> 
> 
> 
> (I tried a google image search and got nothing useful...can you refresh my memory on these things? Were they actors in costume, or puppets, like the talking toadstools?)



They all had English accents so I take it that it was an english show? It was three guys and one girl that flew around -there was a witchy one in their show, too

I watched it and Romper Room as a small child up in Jersey....early 70s

"The bug-a-boos, the bug-a-boos, they're in the air and everywhere"


Gawd, I still sing their song to my children.......it's a song that has never left me


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 27, 2007)

GWARrior said:


> i always thought Gambit was hot, regardless of the accent. ohhhh x-men. :smitten:



The cards and his accent we're my undoing.....his cajun ways make me forget all about my Canadian fetish :bow:


----------



## Carrie (Sep 27, 2007)

The two most notable from my childhood are probably Chewbacca (the crossbow sealed the deal) and Firestar from "The Amazing Spiderman and Friends", a Saturday morning cartoon. She was a very hot cartoon. :smitten:


----------



## ripley (Sep 28, 2007)

These were when I was a kid.


----------



## RedVelvet (Sep 28, 2007)

I can't BELIEVE I forgot this one......the blue skin reminded me.

I have a stiffy the size of Florida for Dr. Manhattan from The Watchmen...


oh MAN....when i found out wimpy/pointy/greasy/ratty dork Billy Crudup was playing him in the movie....I was devastated.



Omnipotence plus high sex drive?.............. hawt. 

View attachment manhattan.jpg


----------



## FreeThinker (Sep 28, 2007)

RedVelvet said:


> I have a stiffy the size of Florida for Dr. Manhattan from The Watchmen...



"We're all puppets, Laurie. I'm just a puppet who can see the strings."



Blue guy smilies:

    



.


----------



## RedVelvet (Sep 28, 2007)

FreeThinker said:


> "We're all puppets, Laurie. I'm just a puppet who can see the strings."



He's just dreamy.


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 28, 2007)

Carlton Banks *dreamy sigh*

View attachment 28029


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 28, 2007)

More please!


----------



## saucywench (Sep 29, 2007)

Michelle said:


> p.s. Sauce, who is that second photo of?


Gah, this thread really took off since I was here last! I had to read all the way to the end to make sure no one else answered your question, Michelle. 

That is Eric Roberts, brother of Julia.

View attachment 28073


----------



## Ash (Sep 29, 2007)

RedVelvet said:


> oh MAN....when i found out wimpy/pointy/greasy/ratty dork Billy Crudup was playing him in the movie....I was devastated.



I guess now's the time to add Billy Crudup to my list of weird crushes...


----------



## speakeasy (Sep 29, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> They all had English accents so I take it that it was an english show? It was three guys and one girl that flew around -there was a witchy one in their show, too
> 
> I watched it and Romper Room as a small child up in Jersey....early 70s
> 
> ...



"Flying high, flying loose, flying free like you wanna be..."


----------



## phatfatgirl (Sep 29, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Wow....there are sure a lot of crushes on cartoon characters.....:huh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I forgot all about Gambit!!!!! woo wee!! that cajun and his mon ami's!.. I had a crush on him forever- I remember when the first X-men came out and there were rumors about a "gambit'' Being cast- Patrick Muldoon whom would've been a great choice. Unfortunately it fell through. I held out hopes till the final "X" movie. lol


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 29, 2007)

saucywench said:


> Gah, this thread really took off since I was here last! I had to read all the way to the end to make sure no one else answered your question, Michelle.
> 
> That is Eric Roberts, brother of Julia.
> 
> View attachment 28073




Oh he was sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo damn hawt in his younger years :smitten: 


His movies usually sucked but I didn't watch them because of his theatrical talents  :batting:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 29, 2007)

phatfatgirl said:


> I forgot all about Gambit!!!!! woo wee!! that cajun and his mon ami's!.. I had a crush on him forever- I remember when the first X-men came out and there were rumors about a "gambit'' Being cast- Patrick Muldoon whom would've been a great choice. Unfortunately it fell through. I held out hopes till the final "X" movie. lol



OMG...if Patrick Muldoon isn't some mighty fine eye candy himself....he probably would have been perfect :wubu:


----------



## Esme (Sep 29, 2007)

Or even better:


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 29, 2007)

Esme said:


> Or even better:





OMG! I think I had a mini-orgasm. :blush:


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 29, 2007)

Oh yes, I _would _go ****** on him. :wubu:


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 29, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Oh yes, I _would _go ****** on him. :wubu:





And I would love to film this man love. :wubu:


----------



## Suze (Sep 29, 2007)

my childhood crush. i'm pretty sick. 

View attachment n530100531_776850_3456.jpg


----------



## PhatChk (Sep 30, 2007)

Let see Weird Crushes.
I always had a huge crush on Batman.
And I watch a lot of Japanese Drama and Anime I have a crush on an actor named Matsumoto Jun. But one of those "OMG! he so gorgeous but I wouldn't sleep with him" way. I don't know if anyone understand  :blink: 



Batman is the Panty Dropper for me. WOOOOHOOOO!!!:eat2: :wubu: :smitten:


----------



## RedVelvet (Oct 1, 2007)

Ashley said:


> I guess now's the time to add Billy Crudup to my list of weird crushes...





oh nooooooooo I feel the same way about Orlando Bloom...and everyone thinks I am nuts.....

Your crush isnt wierd...I think my distaste might be....


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 1, 2007)

Green skinned women. 

View attachment vina.jpg


----------



## Britannia (Oct 1, 2007)

Yes, I'm fully aware that he "raped" a girl.


I'm one of those who believe that that girl's a lying attention whore.


----------



## RedVelvet (Oct 1, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> Green skinned women.



between your girls and my boys we would make a most colorful foursome.


----------



## RevolOggerp (Oct 3, 2007)

RedVelvet said:


> that man was beautiful.....


I could never understand the _Rocky Horror Picture Show_ craze...


----------



## RevolOggerp (Oct 3, 2007)

ripley said:


> These were when I was a kid.


The Smurfs was always something I enjoyed watching as a kid. I remember when they always used "smurf" as a noun, adverb, verb, etc...

"Hey, could you smurf this for me?"
"Whoa, he's smurfing it!"

Nowadays, they joke about the Smurfs by using it in sex... "Ooh, I love it when you smurf me like that!" "Don't stop smurfing me!"


----------



## diggers1917 (Oct 3, 2007)

For some reason I find myself quite drawn to Emily Perkins playing Brigitte in Ginger Snaps. I mean, she's quite pretty outside the role (in so far as skinny little things can be pretty), but I suppose I liked her in the role partly because the character was more sympathetic than her 'sister's' and because she was in contrast to the actress portrayed as 'the sexy one'. 

View attachment EmilyPerkins.jpg


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Oct 3, 2007)

This is weird...I totally have a crush on the song, "Bed" by J. Holiday. NOT J. Holiday but the song. It's soooo sexy and romantic. I'm a tad obsessed with it lately.


----------



## goofy girl (Oct 4, 2007)

another one to add to my list..Steve Buscemi..He's brilliant. 'Nuff said.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Oct 4, 2007)

oh and I'd just like to add ..


----------



## themadhatter (Oct 4, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> oh and I'd just like to add ..




Hahaha, nice. I'll see your Frank-n-furter and raise you an Eddie.


----------



## Melian (Oct 4, 2007)

David Duchovny is sexy....but he's extra sexy as Dennis/Denise from Twin Peaks.






I'm also totally hot for Toki and Skwisgaar from Metalocalypse. Oh the things I will do while listening to the DethAlbum.


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 4, 2007)

Esme said:


> Smart, funny, AND adorable? Yes please!



i second that one!


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 4, 2007)

A wierd crush of mine.. hmmm.. I was in love with kermit the frog once upon a time.. Is it weird that i think William Shatner from original Star Trek days is hot? Clint Eastwood is old enough to be my grandpa but he is damned sexy to me too.


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 4, 2007)

HottiMegan said:


> Clint Eastwood is old enough to be my grandpa but he is damned sexy to me too.



Hell, the guy gives _me _a hard-on. But I think it's more what he represents than how he looks (which is still pretty damn good for his age, I think.)


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 4, 2007)

Yeah, i grew up watching his movies with my dad and have always loved how billy bad ass he is


----------



## themadhatter (Oct 4, 2007)

What, no love for Marty McFly? He played "Clint Eastwood" in Back to the Future III. Sorry, I'm a bit inebriated!


----------



## CAMellie (Oct 5, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> What, no love for Marty McFly? He played "Clint Eastwood" in Back to the Future III. Sorry, I'm a bit inebriated!



YAY FOR INEBRIATION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Oct 5, 2007)

David Lee Roth from the early 80's. Pure sex appeal and I was a young lass in my 20s with my hormones raging!


----------



## ekmanifest (Oct 5, 2007)

Luke Spencer from GH in the 80s. Scary . . . not as scary as Barry Manilow, though. 

View attachment luke.jpg


----------



## StarScream! (Oct 6, 2007)

Jewel's tooth - Yep, I think Jewel is amazing, but her snaggle tooth kills me.  If she removed it, I would pay a million dollars to have it...lol...well maybe not, but still...weird I know.

Cyndi Lauper - Old School Punky Cyndi Lauper. I was only like 4 years old, and I was in love. I seen her in concert with Cher a few years back and got to meet her. I still have a crush on her. :blush: 

Emmy Lou Harris - Emmy is 60 years old. I met her at a concert in 2002. She is stunningly gorgeous. Only 33 year age difference, I have a chance :batting: 

Lori Beth Denberg - The BBW girl from All That, and The Steve Harvey Show. :eat2: I was always like, man why didn't I go to high School with her. Too bad she is hardly in anything anymore


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Oct 6, 2007)

StarScream!'s avatar...

How you doin'?


----------



## Isa (Oct 6, 2007)

I crush on/love Ray Winstone. He's sexier than any of the young guns coming out of Hollywood today.


----------



## StarScream! (Oct 7, 2007)

NancyGirl74 said:


> StarScream!'s avatar...
> 
> How you doin'?



:blush: I'm doing alright, but could be doing better, you what I mean. Though, the real question is, How you doin'? :batting:


----------



## Red (Oct 7, 2007)

Isa said:


> I crush on/love Ray Winstone. He's sexier than any of the young guns coming out of Hollywood today.




I do believe that a weird crush on Ray Winston is actually perfectly normal behavior (well, it is where I'm from!)


----------



## Ash (Oct 7, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> Green skinned women.



View attachment btwicked28.jpg
View attachment wickedcdcover.jpg


Agreed.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 7, 2007)

Ashley said:


> View attachment 28571
> View attachment 28572
> 
> 
> Agreed.



That's the stuff. Green skinned women dressed in black is an added bonus.


----------



## RedVelvet (Oct 9, 2007)

goofy girl said:


> another one to add to my list..Steve Buscemi..He's brilliant. 'Nuff said.



I am going to second that remark.

I met Buscemi once at a party. Waaaaay cuter in person than you might think. Many women love that guy.

Men don't understand this, I find.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Oct 9, 2007)

Well, the guy is incredibly talented. It's completely understandable. Now if you don't mind I'm going to go get under my blanket fort and think about Rick Moranis.


----------



## RedVelvet (Oct 9, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Well, the guy is incredibly talented. It's completely understandable. Now if you don't mind I'm going to go get under my blanket fort and think about Rick Moranis.




Good GOD you are adorable. Will you be my imaginary boyfriend?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 9, 2007)

RedVelvet said:


> Good GOD you are adorable. Will you be my imaginary boyfriend?




I have already imagined him being my boyfriend.....:wubu:


----------



## goofy girl (Oct 10, 2007)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RedVelvet *
> Good GOD you are adorable. Will you be my imaginary boyfriend?





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I have already imagined him being my boyfriend.....:wubu:



Umm..since it is imaginary, can't we all share him? Because I want some of that imaginary lovin', too :wubu:


----------



## themadhatter (Oct 10, 2007)

Alright, seriously, if I had to pick a man-crush, gotta be this guy. Haha, yeah I'm so weirded out by it too.


----------



## RedVelvet (Oct 10, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> Alright, seriously, if I had to pick a man-crush, gotta be this guy. Haha, yeah I'm so weirded out by it too.




Nowai! Stephen Colbert and his Wonky Ear can be my playdate anytime! I would KILL to get naked with him.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 11, 2007)

Sexiest puppet evar! 

View attachment francesca.jpg


----------



## RedVelvet (Oct 11, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> Sexiest puppet evar!




Mad Monster Party!

Dood.....
I love you a little more every day....


(I have a Mad Monster Party purse...so there.)


----------



## RedVelvet (Oct 11, 2007)

jamie said:


> The second, I don't understand why people don't get, he is gorgeous..in anything..or nothing...period...my second favorite man in the world, Cillian





ANOTHER Random Cillian Murphy Posting....

Again....just cuz.


Girl? Boy?...either works, really. Those eyes, for chrissakes..... 

View attachment Cillianpretty.jpg


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 12, 2007)

RedVelvet said:


> Mad Monster Party!
> 
> Dood.....
> I love you a little more every day....
> ...



I luvs Mad Monster Party. I even have the soundtrack. Not only is Francesca drop dead sexy, she also a wonderful singer.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 12, 2007)

RedVelvet said:


> ANOTHER Random Cillian Murphy Posting....
> 
> Again....just cuz.
> 
> ...



oh..you know I like ya lots..but...oh...tooooo many pics you are posting of this unappealing limp noodle...I have to put my foot down...shod in flip-flops, so you KNOW I mean business!!!!


----------



## JSmirkingRevenge (Oct 12, 2007)

When I was about...hmm...12 maybe? I used to have the biggest crush on David Hasselhoff EVER. I used to write him pretend notes asking him to be my boyfriend.


----------



## themadhatter (Oct 12, 2007)

JSmirkingRevenge said:


> When I was about...hmm...12 maybe? I used to have the biggest crush on David Hasselhoff EVER. I used to write him pretend notes asking him to be my boyfriend.



What, no love for Kit?


----------



## JSmirkingRevenge (Oct 12, 2007)

Kit was a sexy piece of machinery, but Hasselhoff's hair was too big in Knight Rider for my tastes.


----------



## RedVelvet (Oct 12, 2007)

mossystate said:


> oh..you know I like ya lots..but...oh...tooooo many pics you are posting of this unappealing limp noodle...I have to put my foot down...shod in flip-flops, so you KNOW I mean business!!!!




only two!

the other one is Tom Welling.

Yeah...they look alike.

I have...a type.


----------



## JSmirkingRevenge (Oct 12, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> What, no love for Kit?



Kit was a sexy piece of machinery, but Hasselhoff's hair was too big for my tastes.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Oct 12, 2007)

dark hair and light eyes is an excellent type to have.


----------



## RedVelvet (Oct 12, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> dark hair and light eyes is an excellent type to have.



OH DAMN SKIPPY it is!

Black Irish babes and others of their colouring .....Unite!

..and then come over to my place.



(Your eyes are gorgeous, btw..)


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Oct 12, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> Sexiest puppet evar!



I always liked the Rankin-Bass stop motion puppets. The one with the redheaded hottie from Santa Claus Is Coming to Town, watching her develop from her busty, nubile young self that falls in love with Kris Kringle to her rotund Mrs. Claus incarnation.

Plus Rankin-Bass did the first animation of the Tolkien books (Hobbit, Return of the King), films which in some circles are masturbatory material for fantasy nerds. No, I'm not one of them.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Oct 12, 2007)

This just in: Simon Pegg cast as Scotty in the J.J. Abrams Star Trek film.


----------



## Moonchild (Oct 12, 2007)

Janeane Garofalo. If she put on weight, I don't know what I'd do. And she's a New Jersey native. I'm biased in favor of people from here.


----------



## JSmirkingRevenge (Oct 12, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> dark hair and light eyes is an excellent type to have.



hey, what can i say? i like what i like.


----------



## Carrie (Oct 12, 2007)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> This just in: Simon Pegg cast as Scotty in the J.J. Abrams Star Trek film.


I have a ginormous crush on Simon Pegg, which just goes to show you how hot incredibly funny is. :smitten:


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 12, 2007)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> This just in: Simon Pegg cast as Scotty in the J.J. Abrams Star Trek film.



Let's pray that he can do the late great Doohan justice.

I expect he will.


----------



## RedVelvet (Oct 12, 2007)

Carrie said:


> I have a ginormous crush on Simon Pegg, which just goes to show you how hot incredibly funny is. :smitten:




Are you kidding me? I ADORE that man! I don't go for blonds, usually...but Simon.....whoooooooo.....brilliant.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Oct 13, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Let's pray that he can do the late great Doohan justice.
> 
> I expect he will.



I still cannot wrap my head around the idea that someone wants to reimagine the classic Trek series, using totally different actors in the roles. It seems somehow disingenuous, an affront to the actors, most of whom are still alive and reveling in their character fandom. While I don't doubt the casting will be sound, it's just too...soon.


----------



## FreeThinker (Nov 8, 2007)

What's Her Face, from Teen Girl Squad.







Hey, a guy can dream, right?


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 29, 2007)

All of them...(the characters of course  )


----------



## Fascinita (Nov 29, 2007)

RedVelvet said:


> Girl? Boy?...either works, really. Those eyes, for chrissakes.....



And the mouth is sooo pretty, too. Lookit those lips. Mwah!


----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 22, 2008)

Avatar currently being used by Say Hello to the Angels:

View attachment Bible Chan.gif


Hawt. :wubu:


----------



## The Orange Mage (Feb 22, 2008)

FreeThinker said:


> What's Her Face, from Teen Girl Squad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I once dated a girl early in high school who WAS What's Her Face. Long hair, bland, unfeminine clothes, smelled like cigarette smoke, her mom looked like Billy Idol, etc.


----------



## Cool Yin (Feb 24, 2008)

Martina Hingis.


----------



## tink977 (Feb 25, 2008)

Merle Haggard...when I was a little girl...I wanted to marry him SO bad and I still get a little tingly when I see him and he's only about 1,000 years old!!!!

Right now, I have to weirdest crush on the MC at a nightclub I go to. He's not my type in any sense of the word, BUT I simply adore him when he starts singing AC/DC's Thunderstruck. I want to throw my panties on stage....lol.


----------



## sunnie1653 (Feb 25, 2008)

I can't remember his name, Matthew somethingorother.. but the guy who plays Mr. Darcy in Pride and Prejudice.. holy mother.. anyone who knows me knows he's not my conventional idea of "hot" but there's something *about* this guy...... *sighs dreamily* 

View attachment darcy_large.jpg


----------



## RedVelvet (Feb 25, 2008)

sunnie1653 said:


> I can't remember his name, Matthew somethingorother.. but the guy who plays Mr. Darcy in Pride and Prejudice.. holy mother.. anyone who knows me knows he's not my conventional idea of "hot" but there's something *about* this guy...... *sighs dreamily*




"I love....I love.....I love you".


um....yeah.


----------



## CAMellie (Feb 25, 2008)

tink977 said:


> Merle Haggard...when I was a little girl...I wanted to marry him SO bad and I still get a little tingly when I see him and he's only about 1,000 years old!!!!



Cousin Merle is an asshat...just sayin' :bow:


----------



## Fairest Epic (Feb 25, 2008)

Master Chief haha

i think this goes beyond a crush though...
i mean i am hella into him haha.

how sad is that! haha 

I also have a thing for j'onn the martian manhunter...haha woo! 

View attachment masterchief.jpg


View attachment HOF23.jpg


----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 26, 2008)

The Orange Mage said:


> I once dated a girl early in high school who WAS What's Her Face. Long hair, bland, unfeminine clothes, smelled like cigarette smoke, her mom looked like Billy Idol, etc.



This sounds like every 17-year old I lusted after when I was eight. :smitten:


----------



## RedVelvet (Feb 26, 2008)

I still get a moistie for Dr. Manhattan....


:doh:.....I think of the little weasel that they cast as him for the film and I just go batshit.....Dr. Manhattan is HUGE and muscular and full of lip....not some ratty little Orlando Bloom type.


----------



## BrunetteBeauty80 (Feb 26, 2008)

Esme said:


> Smart, funny, AND adorable? Yes please!



YES! Yumm!

My first crush I can remember actually making me swoon was Doogie Howser (Neil Patrick Harris). I used to watch the show and get shivers because I loved him so much!

I had a crush on Rick Moranis. Something about those lips!

Steve Buscemi-but only his character in Ghost World. I wanted to just give him a hug and love him like he needed to be loved. 

John Travolta-Oh my goodness. Nothing really weird about this one, other than that I was about 15 he was old enough to be my dad.


----------



## BeckaBoo (Feb 26, 2008)

In reality, I have a big olde crush right now, and yes he is very weird, in every possible way. 

My other, more recognisable crushes are, Tom Selleck...Is that even weird? The man is on fiyah!!

Mmmmmm Magggnummmmm....





Oh and William Petersen, Gil Grissom from CSI... He looks naughty!






I think older men with 'tasches are my thang!


----------



## BeckaBoo (Feb 26, 2008)

Isa said:


> I crush on/love Ray Winstone. He's sexier than any of the young guns coming out of Hollywood today.



Oh dayummm...I love Ray! 
Excellent crush! :wubu:


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 26, 2008)

BeckaBoo said:


> In reality, I have a big olde crush right now, and yes he is very weird, in every possible way.
> 
> My other, more recognisable crushes are, Tom Selleck...Is that even weird? The man is on fiyah!!
> 
> ...



YES YES YES!!!!! I just sent you some rep for this one These are my two major crushes as well. I'm glad someone else shares my Grissom crush hee hee. I must admit my husband reminds me of William Petersen or is it that William Petersen reminds me of my husband either way they are both smart and sexy with moustaches :smitten: I have had the hots for Tom Selleck for years, he just keeps getting better with age.


----------



## 10centporkchop (Feb 26, 2008)

I've got the hots for Benjamen Netanyahoo. (Sp?) Anyway, he's so sexy and I love to say his name. I've also got it bad for Tony Blair.


----------



## goofy girl (Feb 26, 2008)

Actor Alan Davies from BBC show "Jonathan Creek". I think it's probably the character that I like, since I've never seen him in anything else! He lives in a windmill, and he's just quirky and cool!


----------



## RedVelvet (Feb 26, 2008)

BrunetteBeauty80 said:


> Steve Buscemi-but only his character in Ghost World. I wanted to just give him a hug and love him like he needed to be loved.




Men don't understand this.....but many a woman has the Buscemi love....oh yes indeedly do...he is popular.

LOVE him.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 27, 2008)

RedVelvet said:


> Men don't understand this.....but many a woman has the Buscemi love....oh yes indeedly do...he is popular.
> 
> LOVE him.



Gawd, Buscemi is hot as hell in my book.....not as hot as Adrian Brody...but he's a contender


----------



## fatbottomgirl76 (Feb 27, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> All of them...(the characters of course  )



I wanna do naughty, naughty, things to Shemar Moore.


----------



## goofy girl (Feb 27, 2008)

fatbottomgirl76 said:


> I wanna do naughty, naughty, things to Shemar Moore.



who wouldn't! I think I'd melt if I just got to be in the same room!!


----------



## fatbottomgirl76 (Feb 27, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> who wouldn't! I think I'd melt if I just got to be in the same room!!



He is sooooo hot!
I also have a thing for the guy that plays Spencer on Criminal Minds.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Feb 28, 2008)

Fairest Epic said:


> Master Chief haha
> 
> i think this goes beyond a crush though...
> i mean i am hella into him haha.



This is the way the world ends.


----------



## Amatrix (May 2, 2008)

the ghostbusters where that one girl ghost unzips his pants and Dan's eyes roll back into his head...

yea, first "naughty scene" i ever saw.

and ummm i still love that movie.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 2, 2008)

fatbottomgirl76 said:


> He is sooooo hot!
> I also have a thing for the guy that plays Spencer on Criminal Minds.



You mean him? :wubu: :smitten:






Criminal Minds: Matthew Gray Gubler was a virtuallly unknown actor prior to starring in Criminal Minds as Dr. Spencer Reid.


----------

